# From C-arnage to Arnage-some 50+hrs later....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*The time spent on this is no where near what could have been spent but never the less it was an epic week in the midst of Yorkshire....early morning starts and late night finishes over 4 and a half days with some horror discoveries being found from day 1 this proved to be a worthy adversary....

On arrival the Arnage looked like this....

















































































































































After a quick wash of the wheels which in truth werent in too bad condition...with the exception of a poor refurb on one....



















It was onto all shuts etc and while this was being done the engine bay got a quick make over....




























with the aid of Stjarngloss and Einzett respectively the engine bay came up like so....



















not perfick but far better...










Now onto the paintwork....










once washed, clayed, rinsed and dried it revealed these....



























































































Moved swiftly inside....




























S2 Orange on an Orange Scholl Pad....1st attempt










Not bad looking at that but this next one shows why it was nowhere near good enough....










This was then taken from wool through to black to get these results....










Now as i mentioned a few horror finds earlier on i will now explain...this car had been extensively repaired....and badly....almost every panel especially the flats had seen heavy filler and poor prep and paint....the roof was in particular bad shape....as with jobs that have seen paintwork caution has to sway towards preservation of the upper most layer of clear....which is always the main concern....

Cracking on with the bonnet then....multiple stages of machine correction to the tune of 6hrs to completion....









































































And after the time spent the bonnet came up like this prior to a final paint cleanse....complete with lens flare....




































































































The roof though was a different story though as this was by far the worst panel on the car....to the tune of a slight wet sand....

The readings on the roof were reading high....into 500-600microns until I reached a certain point....note the number of read that shows on this....



















A quick look at what was on offer....





































Not sure what we are looking at...lets take a closer look...










And just as a guide for the pics....




























The roof was then wet sanded but not to a degree where clearcoat compromise may have occured...only the areas where the poor repairs were had some 1500 work the rest was feathered in with 2000 and 3000....didnt really see any reason to go any higher than this TBH....



















After an initial hit with S2 and Orange Scholl Pad we ended up with these....



















Through many stages and many hrs....the roof came to look like this....again prior to further paint cleansing....






















































































































The boot lid was again in a bad way and was hit with Spider Sandwich Pad to start with and S2 Orange....























































Again plenty of hrs machine polishing brought about these....





































The side panels weren't in much better condition....























































This was on the lower of the door....










And afterwards....










Any whoo carrying on....














































With the near side having a first hit and looking like so....



















It was time for the off side to receive a little TLC....




























Now spending this amount of time on machine polishing on the same car and to such a level complacency can set in....so i had a little game of chequers to break up time spent....yeah right....no seriously i did take a few minutes to get my bearings back....



















the off side was pretty much the same as the nearside and at this point the before and during shots were becoming a little tedius so I skipped them on this side....

With the weather starting the week well it got a little drab over the days that passed and whilst a break was had in the rain it was out to rinse off the dust from all that polishing....i also got a few pics with the sun, although not much of was trying to break through....























































After its rinse down it was back in the garage to be dried with the Beluga....



















It was then left at that until the next day session where further refining was done....leaving these....







































































































































































































Chrome trim and grill cleaned with Einzett Chrome and Metal polish and this....





































After 50+ hrs spent on the exterior alone which is nothing on one of these TBH and so much more time could be spent on perfection it ended up looking like something totally different....now recognisable as a Bentley Arnage R and wearing Concours Liquid Shield for protection from all that tree sap....

































































































































































































































































































it was then tucked away for the night prior to its journey to the lakes later on Friday....























































A quick chrome trim....I say quick chrome trim....it took just about 2 hrs for the grill alone not to mention all the other.....and final dress was in order and got these few just before it left on its journey....































































































































Glad to see the back of it....NO....was worth every bit of it....if you made it to the end of this then thanks for taking the time to check in on Reflectology
​*


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing turn around Russ, very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

quite simply EXQUISITE


----------



## nwait2682 (May 14, 2012)

Looks fantastic mate! Absolutely stunning job!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

again cracking work russ

this is how these cars should look not all swirly and nasty

fair play to you its a big ol beast,but looking mighty fine again


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just one word epic :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic work Russ. Epic detail on a magnificant car.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Cracking work mate - can't believe how bad that roof was!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Brilliant work.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking great there mate. Top top work. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Truly amazing work fella. Fantastic!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Top job Russ


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice work, it looks quite a nice colour now  is the owner 3ft tall as I cannot believe anyone would buy that kind of car with a roof like that, having said that there is a fiesta in our car park that has sanding marks, orange peel, dry patches, masking lines, sunken filler and where the have filled the arch .... A flat spot


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy Moly Russ! 

That's how it should be done, massive achievment and much respect for the hours put in on that one :thumb:


----------



## chrisbal (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing turn around


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

incredible turnaround, how´s your back¿? haha


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm stuck for words to be honest.When i saw what you had to work with in the beginning and how the paint looked in the end I reckon your skill/talent (call it what you will) saved the car a respray ??. Well done Russ


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> again cracking work russ
> 
> this is how these cars should look not all swirly and nasty
> 
> fair play to you its a big ol beast,but looking mighty fine again


cheers Steve certainly is a big old beast....



SteveTDCi said:


> Very nice work, it looks quite a nice colour now  is the owner 3ft tall as I cannot believe anyone would buy that kind of car with a roof like that, having said that there is a fiesta in our car park that has sanding marks, orange peel, dry patches, masking lines, sunken filler and where the have filled the arch .... A flat spot


in fairness without really knowing what your looking for they were quite difficult to spot up there but once this was pointed out to the owner on his return from Germany he was gutted to find out the extent of work that had been done....



Jav_R said:


> incredible turnaround, how´s your back¿? haha


surprisingly its ok but did feel it creaking once or twice....



zippo said:


> I'm stuck for words to be honest.When i saw what you had to work with in the beginning and how the paint looked in the end I reckon your skill/talent (call it what you will) saved the car a respray ??. Well done Russ


Thanks mate....

He is now contemplating a full respray and full wet sand through what he has had his eyes opened to....thats if he keeps it....i am in the process of setting up the paintshop/bodyshop side of things and this may well be going through we will have to see....

Thanks to everyone who has commented and I appreciate it cheers...


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely amazing turnaround Russ,had someone painted the roof with a broom!!???. Still amazes me the reflections come out of your work  One to be very proud of mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job there dude !


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome job on that, lovely car and colour!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW, nice work mate, reflection shots are crazy, wish the sun was out!!!


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Good work. Brilliant finish.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Another great correction and write up Russ

I bet the surface sea of the car is double a 'normal' car!

Initially I thought those marks on the roof were under the clearcoat!!!

Good recovery and the finished shots do your work proud.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Brilliant! You actually bring backe the true color of the paint! Hats off to you mate!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive turnaround Russ, that's how a Bently should look! I've never seen one so bad as the roof on that thing!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments chaps...much appreciated....twas certainly an eye opener....I have just arranged a post detail burnish just to make sure everything goes swimmingly....plus it was a spot rushed on the Friday as they were going away in it....



dhiren_motilal said:


> WOW, nice work mate, reflection shots are crazy, wish the sun was out!!!


the car came back from its weekend break today and I got a couple of sun shots....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful Russ. Nice concise break down of the work undertaken and great results with teh light wet sanding. Perfect with the last captured pics in direct sunlight.


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

fantastic job, the car even disappears in some of the pictures due to the shine. Would love the car


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Have since its return from its weekend trip stripped the LSP and plonked a layer of zymol Ital on to deepen the look....will pop some pics up once they are ready....


----------



## Dudley do right (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks very nice, well it does now anyway, a car I have always longed for, top results and from the recommendations from my newbie thread I may be needing your services for my A5.
Brian


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry i havent been on to answer your request but been away and the internet where i was staying was abismal....couldnt get anything....

anyway thanks for the call and look forward to meeting up....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Really amazing work,i couldnt belive how far can one hit with s2 go.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Stunning work there. Whomever did the repair work must have had a chip on there shoulder to turn out that disgrace.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Always reminds me of an old skool gangsters car / ant hill mob   

That's how a Bentley should look.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments fellas....S2 is the bomb for heavy correction....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

How did i miss this stunning clarity in those reflections stunning turn around


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Read this after the jag thread! What a turnaround, and a testament to your hard work. Fantastic work..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

mattyslk said:


> Read this after the jag thread! What a turnaround, and a testament to your hard work. Fantastic work..


:thumb:


----------

